# 100th B-day



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sparky will be 100 tomorrow! To celebrate I will be giving him a big juicy steak!


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Who or what is sparky?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday to Sparky! 

Yoink, Sparky is the pet you see below bigsticks name.

Mine is Ziggy, and he's over 100 too.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

wow, I totally missed my 100th! lol...she lost a lot of health cause I forgot to feed her for a while there...what a bad caretaker I am!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sparky! The time does fly, doesn't it. Judith's 97 so I'll be celebrating her 100th birthday soon as well.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Plant points?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Happy B, I treated sparky to some ice cream!

Plant points are used to purchase items for the pets that one receives during the fundraiser for APC.

-John N.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice, Sparky is celebrating today! He says thanks for all the happy bday wishes!


----------

